# Buttercup and Missy's babies are finally here!



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Sorry for the late official post (and a long one to boot), but I've been catching up on sleep and staring at baby goaties.

Well, the morning of May 24 was a busy one..... I knew something was up with the girls through the night, so i was checking them about every hour. 

Went out to the goats at about 5:20, saw Missy in active labour. Ran back to grab my kidding supplies, came back and the bubble was coming! I gave a little help, and out came a doeling!! Helped Missy clean her off, and minutes later, more contractions. Another bubble, a little more help, and a buckling!! His umbilical cord didn't break, so I had to break it (soo weird!). Help clean him up.

Then I look over to Buttercup who's been super interested in what's going on with Missy, and see that she's starting labour! Saw the amber goo bubble explode out (LOL), she lies down, and gets going. Minutes later, bubble comes out, and I see feet and a nose, but this one is much bigger than Missy's! So, I go to help him out, and he's HUGE! Get that guy out. Looked at the clock, and it's just about 6:30. 

Very eventful hour! Placentas passed a few hours later. 

This has been an amazing kidding, exasperating b/c of the wait, but oh so worth it!

And, introducing Missy's babies Mabel and Molson and Buttercup's baby Bernard. I just love them all to pieces!!!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I love the names you chose Ni! They are very cute too!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are all too cute!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

3rd picture......mom you are embarrassing me! Not while I am having my picture taken!


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Interesting night for you..i have been following your waiting post,,omg,,so exhausting for you but look at those cuties,,congrats!:wahoo:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

thanks guys! they're amazing.

Missy, who's a FF, has been an amazing mom. she's so attentive to her kids. their butts are always clean. Unlike Bernard....I'm the one who has to clean off his butt. guess Buttercup is being a lazy 2nd time mom. lol.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

They are lovely!!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

They are so adorable ! So glad the wait is over for you


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Beautiful! Congrats! Had to have another look at the first pic to check if it was a kid ! Huge  What ever you are feeding the doe is working a treat


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

What an exciting day that must've been! They're all beautiful kids


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

thanks everyone!

Selah, the picture makes her look huge, but she's actually quite tiny. the first two are about half the size of the 3rd one (they were 2 days premature, while he was 4 days overdue....)


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ni~ They are so cute....love the new avatar, shows how much you love them


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

ugh. how can you NOT love them?!?!?!?! they're just SO DARN CUTE at this age!!!!! and yes...they smell heavenly. I have my most in them any chance I get!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awwwwwwww


----------



## DLeeB (Apr 5, 2012)

They are precious! Been following your post and it was worth the wait! They are adorable. Congratulations arty:


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Awww, what beautiful little babies! Congratulations!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

thanks everyone! 

a bit of bad news on the cutie babies is Mabel has a split teat. but since I'm not keeping them, it makes it easier to be not nearly as attached to her (even though she's absolutely adorable)


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

congrats on such cute kids !


----------

